# Flipping & pitching question



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

Guys, I have been fishing my whole life and for whatever reason when it comes to flipping or pitching I am way more accurate when I use a 5'6'' pistol grip rod than when I use a longer straight handled rod. I am 6'2'' and everything I have read on this subject has said that the longer rod would be more accurate I am decent with my 7' MH or my 6'6'' MED but I am dead on when I use my little 5'6'' med action pistol grip just wanted to know if anyone has this same issue or any tips. I don't plan on changing since this works for me however if I can improve using the longer rods than by all means I will. thanks.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey johnny fish,

You must be pretty smart if you trust your gut like you do. I'm on your side when it comes to the, "If it works don't fix it" theory.
I use longer rods than you. But that works for me. If short pitching rods feel right for you, I would stick with it. A shorter rod does increase accuracy, but the longer rods can give a better pendulum effect.
Now you need to learn how to skip your JignPig up under a laydown like skipping a rock. Oh ****! I think I just gave one of my secrets away.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Your problem may be in your motion with the longer rods (and the longer handles, which can get in the way). You need someone ho knows what they're doing to look at what you do when flipping or pitching.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

its like every thing in life the more you doit the better you get, here is what i did with a 7ft,cut off 3in of the but,its not hard just take your time,i dont have to do this any more,i build my rods to fit me now,and i stand in the tard and pratics all the time,you will get better,and when you hook that big girl in thetrees you will be gland you had the right rod.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Another thought...

Could be that the longer rods you tried were too stiff in the tip. In my opinion a rod with softer tip but strong backbone closer to the handle makes it easier to present a lure when flippin' or pitchin'. The broomstick rods that are out there make it way too difficult to make an accurate presentation - find a 7' or 7'6" rod with soft tip and try that out.

But as others have said...if the technique works with a 5'6" pistol grip why not stick with it? I won't know what rod you use when you post pics of the hawgs you pull out of heavy cover! 

Bob


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Another thing to think about...

With the shorter rod (5'6") you're probably not getting as much distance on your pitches and flips versus a longer rod. The closer your target is, the easier it is to be more accurate in your presentation. 

I started out flipping with a 6'6" rod and got pretty accurate. When I upsized to a 7' rod I noticed a decrease in accuracy (and a bigger splash upon entering the water) but a longer pitch/flip distance. After some practice I became real accurate with the 7' rod too. This year I'm planning to upsize again to a 7'6" flipping rod. I expect a short window of inaccuracy, but it should go away with practice. I should also note that I'm not what you would call a tall guy...I'm 5'8" on a good day. haha.

But, like others have mentioned, don't worry about fixing anything if it is working for you. If you have no desire to have longer flips/pitches, then completely disregard my post.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

As pitchin/flippin became more popular through the years, the rods eventually became longer and stronger with longer beefed up handles for better leverage to yank fish out of heavy cover being in such close proximity to the boat. The shorter rods of the time were not up to the job of such leverage needed and anglers were losing fish either on the hookset or during the fight. Yes I agree that practice will help you with the longer rods as far as accuracy to target, but even if you're not exactly "on target" your lure is still in the water, so continue with the presentation and less the chance of spooking the fish by yanking the lure back to re-pitch. Who knows, the fish just might be where you accidently dropped the lure! Hope this helps.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

It really depends how close I can get to my target. I have a 6'6'' for up close stuff and a 7'6" for long range flipping. Also for lighter weights that I sometimes use, I use a medium heavy with an extra fast tip, anything under 3/8 oz. is just too light for a heavy action rod for me, even with the reel on free spool.


----------

